# New Coconut Oil



## sethkaylyn (Dec 10, 2014)

Has anyone tried this oil from Sams?
It looks like a good brand but not sure. View attachment 11006


----------



## Jstar (Dec 10, 2014)

Idk if it's just me or not, but i tried to see that attachment in 2 diff browsers and cannot.

This is the brand I use currently, and can be found in Walmart, HEB, {if you're in Tx} and Kroger:

http://www.louana.com/product-detail.aspx?productID=75

Im seriously thinking however of getting mine at Mike's Fragrances because altho the shipping would be a portion of the price, it's cheaper there by the pound than it is at the grocery stores, and the largest size I have seen in store is under 16 oz.

There goes my post hopping up 3..should be last post....gremlins again


----------



## xraygrl (Dec 10, 2014)

I cannot open it either.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 10, 2014)

What's the brand name.  Looks like you have a blank link.  

If it say's it's 100% coconut oil, you should be fine.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Dec 11, 2014)

Can you take a picture of the back of it?  If there's no ingredient list, then it's 100%. So far, it looks good!


----------



## sethkaylyn (Dec 11, 2014)

Sorry about that everyone. I usually use LouAnna from walmart but I found this one today so I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## sethkaylyn (Dec 11, 2014)

It wasn't much less than the LouAnna but it was a larger container and organic!


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 11, 2014)

If you have an Amazon Prime account, you can get free shipping on this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A2A88ZW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

8.6 lbs for $21.  They have an organic version too for less than $30. I use this for soaping and cooking.  It's a just gallon of coconut oil.


----------



## Susie (Dec 11, 2014)

I use this from Sam's routinely:

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/organic-coconut-oil-extra-virgin-56-oz/prod13020311.ip

Work's fine.  

I paid $14.98/56 oz container last time(26.57 cents/oz)
LouAnna runs $3.98/14 oz(28.43 cents/oz)

I noticed just now they are going up to the price to $15.88/56 oz.  Which is still a bit cheaper than LouAnna, but not by much.  However, I hate to shop, so I buy 3-4 jars/trip.

But with it containing more, and I buy 4 jars at the time, it saves me time and gas money.


----------



## sethkaylyn (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------

